# java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission



## TKausL (26. Nov 2010)

Hallo.

Bekomme folgenden Fehler:
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission [IP ENTFERNT]:2700 resolve)

Ich habe mal nach SandBox gegooglet, und sehe nur, dass ich nicht auf Memory oder den PC zugreifen darf.
Andere Chat-Applets verbinden auch ohne probleme. Warum ich dann nicht? In Eclipse läuft es ohne probleme.


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2010)

Sieh mal in unserer FAQ nahc, da gibt es einen Eintrag zum signieren von Applets.


----------



## TKausL (26. Nov 2010)

Ah hab gelesen, Connections auch nur zu dem Server, wo das ding runtergeladen wurde.
Das erklärt, warum es nicht läuft ^^
Danke


----------

